# gdb66 won't build from port



## Nosuchdevice (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi, I have FreeBSD 9.2 and can not build gdb66. I tried the suggested export 
	
	



```
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
```
 which didn't fix it. If there is any other information required, I'll post it.


```
gdb66-6.6_2   gcc -O2 -pipe -march=pentiumpro -DRL_NO_COMPAT -fno-strict-aliasing       \         -o gdb gdb.o libgdb.a \            -lreadline ../opcodes/libopcodes.a ../bfd/libbfd.a  ../libiberty/libiberty.a     -lncurses -lm -L/usr/local/lib -liconv /usr/local/lib/libexpat.so -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib ../libiberty/libiberty.a  -lkvm libgdb.a(tui-io.o): In function `tui_setup_io': tui-io.c:(.text+0x290): undefined reference to `readline_echoing_p' tui-io.c:(.text+0x2ba): undefined reference to `readline_echoing_p' tui-io.c:(.text+0x38c): undefined reference to `readline_echoing_p' gmake[2]: *** [gdb] Error 1 gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/portbuild/mnt/HD1/ports/devel/gdb66/work/gdb-6.6/gdb' gmake[1]: *** [all-gdb] Error 2 gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/portbuild/mnt/HD1/ports/devel/gdb66/work/gdb-6.6' gmake: *** [all] Error 2 ===> Compilation failed unexpectedly. Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to the maintainer. *** [do-build] Error code 1  Stop in /mnt/HD1/ports/devel/gdb66. *** [build] Error code 1  Stop in /mnt/HD1/ports/devel/gdb66.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 22, 2013)

You should probably look into a proper copy/paste method that preserves line breaks.


----------



## Nosuchdevice (Nov 22, 2013)

*more info about gdb66 build environment*

Thanks DD for reformatting the original post, I have discovered the tag which should preserve line breaks. There are 1,000+ packages I maintain/patch and build over NFS and my environment is below. I use a clean build machine to build packages and release ISOs for my workstation, f/s _(?)_ and firewall. I'm glad I joined the Forum and can say hello to folks, cheers.


```
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Nov  8 22:58:29 EST 2013     
root@salieri.paladincorp.com.au:/usr/obj/mnt/HD1/src/sys/GENERIC i386
gcc version 4.2.1 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz (2405.51-MHz 686-class CPU)   Origin = "GenuineIntel";  Id = 0xf41  Family = 0xf  Model = 0x4  Stepping = 1   Features=0xbfebfbff   Features2=0x441d   TSC: P-state invariant 
real memory  = 1610612736 (1536 MB) avail memory = 1529872384 (1459 MB)   
# do NOT use binaries from external sites export PKG_FETCH=/usr/bin/false  
# use a shared directory for Distfiles export DISTDIR="/PUB/distfiles";  
# build all ports on our local harddisk export WRKDIRPREFIX=/tmp/portbuild
```


----------

